# What is your commuting style.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Assuming that you have (a) style of course.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

*None of those really fit me*

How about "lollygaggin pack mule"


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*None of the above*



MB1 said:


> Assuming that you have (a) style of course.


Well, as a fair weather commuter whose every attempt to ride to work this year has been defeated by the snooze button, I have to say none of the above. But when I finally motivate my rump rotundus to get in the saddle that early, I''d say "fixed rural/suburban laid back courteously deferential slowpoke."

But I do ride my office bike at lunch.

H


----------



## cbbaron (Apr 18, 2003)

*None fit me either*

I have two fixed gears or a recumbent that I ride to work. I try to follow all the laws but also try to make the best time I am capable of. My bikes are a cheap hybrid converted to a bad weather fixed gear commuter that weights a ton with lights, fenders and racks, a low end track bike with brake for the road or a mid range performance recumbent. But then again I don't like fitting into categories.
Craig


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Assuming that you have (a) style of course.


I come closest to the lycra clad one, but I'm riding Ti and not carbon.

Funny, I thought you meant the style with which you ride, not the style in which you are riding. ie: riding style as opposed to clothing style. Maybe hammer until you get there, jump the lights (not condoning that), racing against the cars, or as someone else said... lolly-gagging.

My riding style tends to be anything that won't make me sweat too much before I get to work. No showers.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Style is what you make of it.*



vonteity said:


> I come closest to the lycra clad one, but I'm riding Ti and not carbon.
> 
> Funny, I thought you meant the style with which you ride, not the style in which you are riding. ie: riding style as opposed to clothing style. Maybe hammer until you get there, jump the lights (not condoning that), racing against the cars, or as someone else said... lolly-gagging.
> 
> My riding style tends to be anything that won't make me sweat too much before I get to work. No showers.


Far be it for me to critique anyone elses style or what they call style since Miss M has to pick out my clothes for me.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

My style is no-handed since that's how I ride for about half my commute.


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Assuming that you have (a) style of course.


None of the above - come on, you can do better than that!!


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

I don't know about the red light running but I like the urban destroyer part.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Sui Generis*



MB1 said:


> Assuming that you have (a) style of course.



I have a style, but it is all my own. Lycra clad, sometimes, but usually not, on carbon. Mild mannered, traffic law abiding for 90% of my commute, but red light running urban destroyer machine for the 10% of the commute near my office. Riding multiple gears, but aspiring to fixed status. Wave sometimes, and don't other times -- I'm totally arbitrary and capricious when it comes to waving. I think of myself as a fair weather commuter, but my idea of fair weather has expanded over the years (largely inspired by MB1's posts). For me fair weather is anything above 20 degrees fahrenheit and not too much rain. And, unfortunately, I have to drive sometimes and then I see the other (very few) commuters out there and wish I were with them.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Nice poll MB1.

'nuff said.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

*Don't see my style up there...*

My style depends on the season. During the winter, it's insulated overpants on top of jeans, an old Patagonia jacket, mtb pedals (no clipless), hiking boots, hat and mittens.
During the summer, it's clipless pedals, Sidis, cycling shorts, and a t-shirt or cycling shirt (depends on the distance and to where I'm riding).
Helmet and glasses are year-round accessories.
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Sounds like a lollygaggin, bellringing superfreak to me.*



wayneanneli said:


> My style depends on the season. During the winter, it's insulated overpants on top of jeans, an old Patagonia jacket, mtb pedals (no clipless), hiking boots, hat and mittens.
> During the summer, it's clipless pedals, Sidis, cycling shorts, and a t-shirt or cycling shirt (depends on the distance and to where I'm riding).
> Helmet and glasses are year-round accessories.
> Cheers, Wayne


nmnmnmndm


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*I'd second that...*

...although I'd nix the sandals _and_ granola...have to substitute a big shot of bearded 60s leftover (and no, I don't have a 'bent).


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

MB1 said:


> nmnmnmndm[/QUOTE
> 
> Hey MB,
> What does nmnmnmndm mean? It can't be good... Actually, I may not be professional, but I look pretty good when riding, even if it is -20C outside .
> Cheers, Wayne


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

*Let's see...*

Ride fixed - check (fixed 90% of the time)

Run red lights -- a guilty check (Okay, I only do it when it makes sense. I look both ways and slink across when there are no cars or peds to annoy at the intersections. Honest.)

Urban Destroyer - a sorta check (the biggest challenge on the commute lately is seeing if I can clean all of the lights riding up the hill on 18th Street -- from Constitution to K Street. It's a case of timing the lights, taking a lane, and hauling butt.)


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*I just want to get to work!*



MB1 said:


> Assuming that you have (a) style of course.


But I have to at least look DECENT doing it . Too many people see me for me to look like a nerd. Fixed gear, generally obey traffic lights/rules (if it's convenient  ),cross bike when it's wet and/or really cold (fenders!). I wear all of my ugly jerseys commuting-no roadies to make fun of them.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Kram59 said:


> But I have to at least look DECENT doing it . Too many people see me for me to look like a nerd. Fixed gear, generally obey traffic lights/rules (if it's convenient  ),cross bike when it's wet and/or really cold (fenders!). I wear all of my ugly jerseys commuting-no roadies to make fun of them.


My style is to wear old cycling shorts. The kind that I would never wear in a paceline, For a shirt, I like the Underarmor baggy t-shirts since it is warm here all of the time. I wear a camelback mule to haul my lunch, some clothes, and my water. I have fenders on my bike but have a campy chorus drivetrain with an old DA crankset, so the roadies really don't know what to think. Since I have the camelback, I don't need a jersey since I couldn't use the pockets anyway. I wear Lake sandals with eggbeater pedals and occasionally wear my PI mtb shoes, but they are getting kind of shredded. I have a visor on my Limar helmet and wear clear Scott glasses since I ride in the dark on the way in. I have a bell on my MTB but have not figured out were to put it on my Soma. Call me a geek, but do it quickly before I am too far away to hear.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*You call that little rise a hill???*



Gregory Taylor said:


> (the biggest challenge on the commute lately is seeing if I can clean all of the lights riding up the hill on 18th Street -- from Constitution to K Street. It's a case of timing the lights, taking a lane, and hauling butt.)


Now I will grant you that hitting the lights can be a challange but getting out of the garage is harder than 18th Street.

BTW where the heck do you work, I am at E and 20th (have your people call my people, we'll do lunch (I'm thinking Loebs Deli).


----------



## Dorf411 (Dec 17, 2002)

*How about....*

"Retro Riding Roadie" 

Love lugs
Love chrome
Love D/T shifters (most of the time)
Love speed
Love riding
Love eating donuts.......

Talk about great quality personal time.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

bigbill said:


> I have a bell on my MTB but have not figured out were to put it on my Soma.


Seatpost. Accessible but out of the way enough not to ruin the lines.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

*Naaaah....It Ain't Really A Hill*



MB1 said:


> Now I will grant you that hitting the lights can be a challange but getting out of the garage is harder than 18th Street.
> 
> BTW where the heck do you work, I am at E and 20th (have your people call my people, we'll do lunch (I'm thinking Loebs Deli).


Okay, the grade up 18th Street isn't really much of a hill...it's more like riding on level ground with a flat tire. 

I'm over at 18th and L, kitty-corner from the Borders Books. Loebs rocks. Have you tried The Bread Line at 18th and Penn.? Good sandwiches and baked goodies, decent fries, and outdoor seating on Penn. Ave. Not cheap, but the food is well worth what you pay for it.

Maybe a "DC RBR-Working Stiff Luncheon" is in the cards.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

*I thought about that or the stem.*



wooglin said:


> Seatpost. Accessible but out of the way enough not to ruin the lines.


My MTB has trigger shifting so it was no big deal to reach over with my thumb and ding the bell. With the unpredictable joggers and walkers, I don't know that I would want to take my hands off of the bars. I thought about putting it on the barend so at least I would be in the drops.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Hors Categorie


I'm all over that one... ride fixed, but wait for the few lights I have, except at 6am when I'm the only one around...

Funniest thing is, all sorts of people claim to see me riding to work at all times of the day in all different parts of the city. I just smile when they say "yesterday I saw you riding...." when I know full well I was at a work meeting in another part of town. I blame everything on my evil twin... poor ugly fellow that he is.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Right now I am a sitter-in-the-car. I'll be back to riding at least occassionally on the first morning where the following happen together:

I get enough sleep to wake up at 4am and then ride 30 miles to work.
The temperature is above 50F when I wake up.

The first is much more important than the second. I was going to ride today but didn't get to bed until midnight. I still have yet to ride to work since I switched jobs at the end of November.

I swear I wasn't fair-weather when my commute was nine miles each way!


----------



## cog_nate (Feb 3, 2005)

"Just want to get to work"... cheaply... while getting some exercise... then lollygag on the way home (preferably at the brewpub).


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

Hey, this poll is exactly what I was looking for! (Almost two years old!) I was wondering about others' commuting style. I guess I'm a "just wanna get to work, lycra clad, lollygagging, pack mule, fair weather wannabe, usually sitting in my car watching all the happy cyclists going by wishing I was there too, chain needs lubing, bike needs cleaning, no single category is big enough for me and my style, refuse to commit to a style, beyond category, sui generis" commuter. :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

eddy said:


> Hey, this poll is exactly what I was looking for! (Almost two years old!)


Classic polls are never too old.

Your posting in this thread caused me to re-read my almost-two-year old post. My style essentially is the same, except that I am now riding steel rather than carbon to work and some of my warm weather commuting is on a fixed gear (I don't do fixed gear in the dark).

Thanks for reviving a good thread.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*fixed, red light running suburban destroyer machine*

In the city for less than 1/2 mile unless I go into town for lunch. The goal is to keep my feet on the pedals until I learn to track stand which may take a while since it hasn't happened in 24 years of serious riding.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*training*



MB1 said:


> Assuming that you have (a) style of course.


My approach is largely focused on training. Getting to work is incidental. I usually ride just about as hard as I can, given the state of my legs at the time. Wednesday evenings are "ride till you puke" days. 

Funny thing, even though it's just 13 miles each way, it seems to be working. Rode 105 miles with 9,000' climbing solo Sunday with little difficulty, and very little other endurance training. Of course, a little secret, I believe, about endurance riding is that it is not so much about endurance training as it is intelligently pacing, fueling, and hydrating. If 13 mile rides can get you in shape for a hard century, there must be something to it.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*thanks, Dave*



Spinfinity said:


> In the city for less than 1/2 mile unless I go into town for lunch. The goal is to keep my feet on the pedals until I learn to track stand which may take a while since it hasn't happened in 24 years of serious riding.


for popping this one back up. I'm beginning to think I'll never get the trackstand, either. I went really slow a couple times this morning, though.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*Bustin'*

A huge chunk of my miles (30%-40%) last year were commuting. The commute in was a 16.25 mile uphill time trial tending out to the edge of the interstate ring. Downhill way home slower because of traffic and lights which got semi blown in the morning.

Kept the hammer down unless the legs were toast from hard group rides. This was a key to training and getting miles to 3,188+.



Finally on a regular commute schedule again after months of adverse weather, darkness with 18 bulbs going on/off on the steel and carbon Nagbeater, and too much work. Already took a couple of minutes of the PB for both ends of the new 17 mile commute Monday now that light has set in. Think I can knock off 4 more minutes once I mix in the Roubaix and drop some winter pelt.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Since I can pick 'em off as they come out the front door of my place of employment with a scoped rifle from my balcony, call my commute...short. Up the street, cross a parking lot, cross a short field, cross an arroyo, pick up the back parking lot of an HMO, cross the main drag, and I'm there. Takes as long to get the bike and gear ready as to just WALK it, so that's what I end up doing much of the time. So that's why I clicked "Sui generis". Hey...if I'm not driving, then it should count.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

All of the above, but mostly law abidin' unless there's a reason not to be.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

vonteity said:


> I come closest to the lycra clad one, but I'm riding Ti and not carbon.
> 
> .... No showers.


I'm with Von on this one. Full on team kit but I'm riding vintage (is 1998 vintage yet?) aluminum. The Carrera is a straight up road bike w/ clip-on fenders if the weather looks iffy and lights in the winter... oh, and 23mm tyres.

... and I do have a shower at work which is, as they say, "a good thing".

AS for my riding style... let's just say that it's a mix between anaerobic intervals and roller-coaster riding w/ ample quantities of lane splitting thrown in.

Philippe


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

No carbon fiber or Ti, but I spent more on the aluminum bike that I probably could have gotten away with. The lycra and and other bie clothes are the least expensive and on sale items, and you can never go wrong with an MEC jacket. Hey I just want to get to work, before I am to late, and home before it is too late, so I go as hard as I can and enjoy the wildlife and other sights.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

My commuting style is to grab whatever bike is really appealing to me that morning... Sometimes it's the fast bike (klein q-pro xx) sometimes it's the fully fendered romulus, sometimes it's the fixie, sometimes it's the lugged retro colnago super, sometimes it's the Llednevir, my el-cheapo response to rivendell's increasingly ridiculously and over-specialized product line (which they then tried to ape in their last "reader")...

Basically, I just like to grab a bike and go. Sometimes, I grab a bike because it's already out in the sun room and I don't want to drag another up from the basement, even if there's a more practical choice down there... Sometimes, I like to grab the least practical bike I can just for the challenge- fenderless fixie on a warm rainy day, retro colnago with tubulars in early spring before the broken glass has had a chance to be swept off the roads... Often in the summer, My choice might end up being my motorcycle, so I can get an extra 30-40 minutes of sleep in the morning.

And sometimes, like this winter, I end up driving my car more than I want because my work route is impossible on a bike. THose are the months that really hurt.


----------



## madonenm (Jun 4, 2004)

*I would love to commute...*

I would love to be able to commute again but since switching jobs and living 83 miles from the office that has not happened. I will just have to settle for the lunch rides for now until I can get moved closer to work.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Oh man, this thread LIVES!!! Talk about digging one up from the dead eddy. And it's almost two years old.


----------



## Meat Foot (Jul 13, 2005)

Get to work rain, snow or shine with fenders and panniers. Not afraid of layering, like the little things in life, like a beanie on my skull and shades in the summer. Wear baggies or lycra, whatever is laundered. Stop at red lights, but occasionally roll stop sign at 3 MPH while making a right turns when it is clear. Wave to others and don't really care if I get a wave, a flick, or nod in return. Going home same as above, but drop the hammer because I can shower at home. I ride for the exercise and I use the bus for about 2/3 of the round trip mileage (RT by car is 80 miles). Will probably scrap my cogs, mechs, rings, and brifters in favor of an SS setup when my drivetrain fries but keep the panniers.  

That is the category I comfortably reside in.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Way up there on Page 1 is a poster like me: a retro-riding roadie. I do it in normal type clothes, and I obey most traffic laws. I cruise when I want to, and I hammer when the urge strikes. It doesn't make any difference how much energy I expend, in any event. The amount of traffic lights I face makes every commute take about the same length of time.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

MB1, you didn't mention my ninja style.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

wooglin said:


> My style is no-handed since that's how I ride for about half my commute.


Haahaha I do that too! Especially on the bike trail. I have to fight the urge to go no hands on my long down hill near the University, traffic, high speed, and no hands don't mix.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

I ride a variety of bikes to work and all over town. I used to abide by lights and signs but not anymore. Downtown I change between bike lanes and sidewalks depending on what keeps me moving. I cut across the plaza downtown even when it is "closed". No fixed gear yet but probably my next bike.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

wayneanneli said:


> Oh man, this thread LIVES!!! Talk about digging one up from the dead eddy. And it's almost two years old.


Yes indeed, this cracks me up, OTOH it is just as relevent as the day I first posted it.

MB1
A bit of every style (except for that driving thing).


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*wow*



MB1 said:


> Yes indeed, this cracks me up, OTOH it is just as relevent as the day I first posted it.
> 
> MB1
> A bit of every style (except for that driving thing).


I hadn't even noticed. How'd that happen?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Fixed said:


> I hadn't even noticed. How'd that happen?



I suspect that *Eddy* was doing a bit of site surfing and found the poll. 

When I set this poll up in the first place I didn't include an end date so he voted and replied which brought it to the top of the queue.

Then other folks started responding (some noted that it was a 2 year old thread) and it took off from there.

It is amazing what you will find in the archives of this site.......


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

I wear lycra and ride a carbon bike. But, I'm also a fair weather wannabe, and I just want to get to work


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

_No single category is big enough for me and my style (AKA *Spirto*)



_​jeebus MB1, there's two I's in spirito  ... ask the other mooderators


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Spirito said:


> _No single category is big enough for me and my style (AKA *Spirto*)
> 
> 
> 
> _​jeebus MB1, there's two I's in spirito  ... ask the other mooderators



Ya, I know. :blush2: 

I plead stupidity (plus it was two years ago when I did that (back when I was young and foolish  )).


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

MB1 said:


> I suspect that *Eddy* was doing a bit of site surfing and found the poll.
> 
> When I set this poll up in the first place I didn't include an end date so he voted and replied which brought it to the top of the queue.
> 
> ...


Isn't there some RBR rule about resurrecting threads so that they can be at the top of the list again? Come on MB, admit it, you were bored at work, contacted eddy about bringing a thread long-dead back to life and bribed her. Nice


----------



## linus (Mar 24, 2005)

I don't drive cars no more.
I wear a pair of Lycra, a helmet and a roadie carmelbak.
I ride Ti and Carbon but, mostly Ti.

Since I ride through the downtown area, I run through red lights a lot. Also I ride like a madman on fire so drivers are terrified by me. And I like that. 

I'll be honest......I'm a cager hater.


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

MB1 said:


> (back when I was young and foolish  )


MBwon kenobe,

no false modesty, bro. you are the total opposite of foolish and from what I read/see here it's evident that you are getting younger every day.


----------



## johnboudreau (Apr 1, 2007)

I wear bicyle specific, mountain or road, whichever is clean. Bright light reflecting clothing during morning or night commutes.
I ride carbon road with Bionx electric assist and never slower than 20 mph except slowing for lights and stops and stupid drivers.
I do run stops only when safe (no other vehicular traffic) and will run a red light only after stopping, and only then if it is safe.
Always wear a helmet.

Pain is weakness leaving the body!


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

MB1 said:


> I suspect that *Eddy* was doing a bit of site surfing and found the poll.
> 
> When I set this poll up in the first place I didn't include an end date so he voted and replied which brought it to the top of the queue.
> 
> ...


Yep, I admit it. I was rummaging through the archives. I'm really glad you didn't include an end date. This poll is great! Much better than what I could've come up with. Thanks!

P.S. I'm a she.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*!!!!!!!*



eddy said:


> ......P.S. I'm a she.


:blush2: 

My bad.


----------



## kggb (Jul 2, 2005)

multigeared steel'oholic with carbonbits mounted ;wearing 10 years old cyclingwear.
but still overtaking them carbonmonsters 

G


----------

